# New Traser H3 watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The new Traser H3 watches will be for sale here shortly.



















H3 Story


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I love Traser watches but was never fond of the name!! This looks much better.

Do you have a price yet?

Thanks

Peter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have a price yet but they are just a little bit more than the Trasers.

I should have them within two weeks.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I am not sure what makes the H3 different. Is it a military issue version and the others are civilian models?

David


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi,Roy.

Have you got the price?

I found the first one ,it seems called p6500,

It looks that they don't match with steelless strap


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Price yet but will have them as soon as the Swiss are back from vacation.


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have the same question as DavidH


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have a look at the first post on this thread and click on the history link that I provided.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi David, Griff & Roy

Here's one of the USAF Marathon Navigators that the history talks about.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the Marathon Navigator Foggy.

Was that a car boot sale find too?

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul



> Was that a car boot sale find too?


Unfortunately not, no









I also have one of the composite cased US issue Navigators, but I prefer this steel cased version.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

